# gas regulator



## omegaman (Mar 10, 2009)

my gas regulator has failed on my e410. can anyoe please suggest where i could get one for a decent price. many thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just take it to your nearest caravan, motorhome, or Calor dealer, expect to pay no more than £10 ish, unless it's something special, it might help us to help you if we knew the type of gas you are using IE Calor Red or Blue, or some other brand, as the Reg goes with the bottle NOT the van, even if it has it's own tank built in.

Kev.


----------



## omegaman (Mar 10, 2009)

it is propane in a red bottle, thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I paid £4.80 for my red regulator from a Calor shop, a lot of site shops sell regs too, I'm assuming it's Calor as they are the brand leader, but some red bottles are from different suppliers, just check first.

Kev.


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Calor Propane regulator £4.20 from a camping/ caravan shop. £4.95 on E-Bay with postage.


----------



## Saxonman (Aug 23, 2007)

You need to check the delivery pressure required for the gas equipment in your van. 37mb or 30mb?


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Is it a bulkhead mounted regulator ? , These have a history of failing due to........well i,m not going into that :lol: :lol: 

Mark


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Kev_Behr said:


> clipped.... as the Reg goes with the bottle NOT the van, even if it has it's own tank built in.
> 
> Kev.


Thats not true Kev if the regulator is a 30 mBar bulkhead mounted it stays the same for all fits of bottles.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was aware of that Frank, What I meant was if you change bottles you usually have to change the reg, at least that's what I've had to do with my 3 vans so far, but I suppose there are exceptions to every rule.

It's difficult to advise on here sometimes, but we do our best, and usually some one comes along who knows a little more than you do, but I'd had a Calor red and had to lose my Blue regulator, and of course there was no mention of it being bulkhead mounted.

Kev


----------



## omegaman (Mar 10, 2009)

the regulator IS bulkhead mounted. Sorry i didnt state this earlier


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

You probably need one of these:

<<HERE>>

Before you order, measure the copper outlet pipe to see if it's 8mm or 10mm diameter, the one in the link is for 8mm but all the stockists will usually provide 10mm instead if required.


----------

